# Bee tree - extracting the queen



## snipercsa (Apr 8, 2014)

I have access to a bee tree. Problem is, it is in someone's front yard. What are my options for convincing the queen to step out of her house?

I've read of using he box and tube, forcing the bees to pass through the box. Then add a frame of open brood to try to convince the queen to come explore and possibly add this to her lay area. The house is just far enough away to make this much less attractive.

What about bee repellant? Would bee repellant drive the queen out of the tree? The idea I have is the box connected via tube to the tree. Queen excluder between the bottom board and the box. Exit cone on the end of the tube, inside the box. Theory is the repellant would drive the bees out, to include the queen. Once she passes through the cone, she's stuck between it and the queen excluder. Does this sound reasonable or a crazy idea? 

If I can't get the queen, I really do not need anything from this hive.

ETA: Bee tree is 15 yards from owner's front door. She wants them gone, alive. Her father is set to exterminate.


----------



## SaltyBees (Dec 20, 2015)

In my humble opinion, your task is to educate the landowners of the importance of bee tree colonies. We should all be so blessed. Install some hives and raise some queens nearby to profit from the genetics.
Please leave feral colonies alone, you should not feel compelled to possess this natural resource.


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

If they are ready to swarm which is a natural part of bee reproduction then set out a trap that is a suitable size and try your luck.....If you don't want the swarm you can give it to someone.......


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

First off I agree, that if they can be left that's the best option, however if they have to go and you want the queen follow these steps Since it's hard telling where the opening is in refrence to the colony. Drill small test holes to find the top and bottom of the cavity. Once you found the top and the bottom Enlarge these holes to 1 in. Seal off all holes except the two you made. Put your funnel over the top hole and smoke the crap out of the bottom hole after a few min of smoke spray some bee quick in and follow up with a bunch more smoke. This will drive all of the bees out of the funnel. About the time you think it's not going to work, they will start coming out en mass. Watch for the queen coming out the funnel. No need to attach the box, it will be some time before they decide to fly off.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It doesn't sound as if they need all the bees gone, so myself, I would place 4-5 swarm traps in the area to catch the bees that are going to swarm. It is swarm season there now (or soon), right?


----------



## snipercsa (Apr 8, 2014)

The home owner's father was all set to kill the hive. The owner herself wants them gone but would prefer they not be killed. I'd like for the hive to remain in place and try to catch swarms, but this tree is about 15 yards from her front door.

I hadn't thought about the swarm trap idea. But that would still leave her with a colony there. I think I'll try the repellant and smoke. How difficult will it be to spot the queen once they all come out through the cone? Will they ball on her or anything?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

it's like spotting one one a swarm they are USUALLY running around somewhere on the outside of the cluster. If you are bad a spotting queens you can hang a box next to the end of the funnell and put a drop of swarm lure in or an old dark comb. they will most likely go in, if not scoop some up with your hands gently and dump some in, that will give them a little persuasion.


----------

